# Misant777's Randomness & Oddities



## misant777 (Mar 21, 2014)

In order to not pollute other boards with separate threads, I guess I'll just stick the random pics I take up here.

These first ones are what I think is L. repens, with a perfectly round hole in one leaf, which is leaking gas bubbles. O2?

Here's a vid
http://tinypic.com/m/i437sy/3


----------

